# Venice, Louisiana July 25 and 26



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Fished out of the Cajun Fishing Adventures lodge last week with Captain C.A. Richardson who is there for a month every summer after tarpon season. What a great place. Captain Ryan Lambert has a wonderful lodge--very nice accommodations, great service and good food. We fished southwest of Venice each day, in the bays and bayous. Though the water was high from all of the rain in the midwest and a swollen Mississippi River, we found fishing to be very good. We fished soft plastic paddle tails and jerk shads exclusively and caught over 30 reds, a very nice flounder and an ugly gar in the two days. Conditions were not ideal--high water, overcast skies and brisk wind each day. But, we made the most of it and C.A. worked his tail off to put us on fish. I highly recommend CFA and C.A., though there are other guides at the lodge. Here are a few pictures from the trip.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

DBStoots said:


> View attachment 85598
> View attachment 85600
> View attachment 85602
> View attachment 85604
> ...


Was water too high for sight cast fly fishing or just a little off color?


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Awesome report, congrats on what looks to have been a great trip in the heart of "The Sportsmans Paradise".


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

sjrobin said:


> Was water too high for sight cast fly fishing or just a little off color?


No, we were able to sight cast and also found clean water when we got out of the wind. Seems the key was to find the ponds with drains coming off the marsh on the falling tide.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

NO place like LA. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

